# Broken Motor Mount?



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

How can I tell if I have one (or more) broken motor mounts? I've been looking on the forums of various nissan discussion boards and it seems my car MAY have that problem. Another could be suspension bushings that are messed up.

My car has vibration in the front end, rubber scraping sound sometimes, sometimes you smell rubber actually burning. Is there a way for a novice to figure out if a mount is the problem?


----------

